# Old hd 4670 oc w/black screen



## mrmonkeyman (Jul 25, 2008)

Me and My friend decided to overclock his old desktop before he got his new computer and of coarse we got a black screen. The cards stock clock is 750mhz and its Mem clock is 850mhz (If I can remember). We successfully oc to 850/930 respectively and it was fairly stable with a full load temp of 44c. When we oc to 880/930 the screen blacked out. I do not know why because the heat was only at 44 degrees! 

Its an old HP desktop with 
8gigs ram
Intel quad core
Radeon HD 4670
1 extra cooling fan
1 hard drive

Im leaning toward the PSU because it was bought at best buy over a year ago and they tend to have 300w or lower PSU in them.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Overclocking stresses the system as a whole. Temperature is only part of the equation. The chip its self can only move so much information at certain speeds before it begins to make errors.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A good quality PSU is a must for any system and even more so if OC'ing is involved.
You should bt a 550W minimum with a good quality PSU for your system.


----------

